# Grand and Glorious Order of the Knights of the Creeping Serpent Aka The Snakes



## Colt.barker (Jun 5, 2011)

Does any one have any information on this masonic group. Grand and Glorious Order of Knights of the Creeping Serpent. I cant find much about it other than it was started in California, and moved to Arizona and Philippines where it is more popular.


----------



## Beathard (Jun 5, 2011)

Have you read http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2007/06/grand-and-glorious-order-knights-of.html?


----------



## Colt.barker (Jun 5, 2011)

I saw that, and then found something else on another webpage stating that the leaders of the Snakes met with the GL and came to terms. But i havnet been able to find an official GL stamped thing regarding it. I messaged the GL of Cali regarding any updates and information with this group, but didnt nkow if any one here could give me a quicker answer. Another issue Id like to question is, The GL of Colorado Recognizes The GL of the Philippines, if the GL of the Philippines recognizes the Snakes, does that mean that GL of Colorado does as well? I do understand that this is a similar issue that came up with prince hall, one state would not recognize masons from colorado because colorado GL recognized PH when at the time that state did not. So to my understanding if i would want to join GGOKCS, depending on if i can get more information, and it is recognized by Colorado, i just wouldnt be recognized by California?


----------



## Colt.barker (Jun 6, 2011)

I just found this,http://glphils.org/glp2007/cir15_plls.pdf a letter from the GL of the Philippines to all its subordinate lodges in its jurisdiction. My understanding of it is that only California Masons or Masons residing in California are prohibited from joining this organization. And that California still recognizes the GL of the Philppines if they enforce this. Now, are any Masons in this Forum a Snake?


----------



## Cagliostro (Jul 29, 2011)

I am a Mason in good standing out here in California.  The snakes are known to have hazed their members, threatened other masons families physically, and were guilty of embezzlement.  Not a very Masonic organization.  That's why they were banned out here in California and were attempted to be smoked out.


----------



## Chino Torres (Sep 7, 2011)

Brethren,

Please, If you do not have any First hand experience of whatever happened in California about the GGOKCS and GL of CA, do not make any comments.  The Brethren involved do not comment about it, why should you?  It is deeper than what you think.  Let us keep it where it is now.  The Organization is now recognized by GL of CA as a Social Club in the California Masonic Community.  The Grand Master of California, MW Bill Bray, has attended a few of it's events and Fundraisers.  

Remember, That you should not cheat, wrong, or defraud ............ you know what is next.

Fraternally yours,
Chino Torres, P.M.


----------



## Huw (Sep 8, 2011)

Someone please tell me this whole thread is some joker's idea of a wind-up?


----------



## Benton (Sep 8, 2011)

Watching this thread. Please keep it civil.


----------



## Huw (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry, poor choice of words.  Have edited.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Cagliostro (Sep 11, 2011)

Brother Chino,

I, a Mason in good standing in the great state of California, do have first hand experience of the "Snakes".  The organization is not now, and never has been, recognized as a Social club by the California Masonic Community.  This group is subversive in nature, and is attempting to usurp the authority of the Grand Lodge of California.  All Masons in California were asked in 2007 to sign a form stating that they were not involved with the snakes if they were to join the officer's line of any lodge they were affiliated with.  At the 2010 Grand Lodge communications, it was stated, in open forum, that any Mason found to be affiliated with the snakes would have his Masonic membership removed from all bodies that he was affiliated with, and he would be expulsed from Masonry in California completely.

I know all of the oaths that we have sworn to, as Master Masons; you should choose your words carefully before you wrong or defraud Most Worshipful Bill Bray in his person or good name any further.


----------



## Chino Torres (Sep 14, 2011)

My Brother,

Again, Like I have requested before, Please do not make any comments until you have "FIRST HAND Experience".

I have been a Master Mason in California in Good Standing since 1994, I have First hand experience of everything regarding the Grand Lodge of California and the Snakes. 

Please research well before you make any accusations against your Brothers here.  I see that you are in Ohio, Is that right? Why comment if you do not know exactly what is happening in California.  Look at the Grand Master's Project Donors List.  

I rest my case.

Again, Please find it in your heart to understand before making judgements against your Brothers.  They are our Brothers right?

Fraternally yours,
Chino


----------



## Huw (Sep 15, 2011)

Bros. Cagliostro and Torres:  clearly you can't both be correct.

Bro. Cagliostro:  if what you say is correct, then surely you have a duty to lay masonic charges against Bro. Torres?

Bro. Torres:  if what you say is correct, then surely you have a simple defence against the charges to be laid by Bro. Cagliostro?

Presumably the result will tell us all which of you has got his facts straight.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Chino Torres (Oct 3, 2011)

Brethren,

I hope this will end all the confusion and dispell all the rumors.  I am sorry that I have to go this way.  

The picture above was at the Grand Master's Reception and Luau held at Silvergate Three Stars Lodge in San Diego, California with the now Past GM Bill Bray receiving his Honorary Membership to GGOKCS Social Club of Southern California. You can see the date stamp on the photo.

I thank you for broadening your minds and understanding your Brethren here.  If you are doing any research, Please look for what is positive rather than what is Old and negative. 

Vivat! Vivat! Vivat!
Chino Torres, P.M.


----------



## Old Traveler (Jun 24, 2012)

Brother Chino, 
I believe you forgot to mention the following link. 

http://rapidshare.com/files/361295362/OPENLETTERGM.pdf

I have linked it for your convenience.


----------



## Ed Nelson (Dec 28, 2012)

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showth...-California-revokes-recognition-of-The-Snakes


----------



## Lewis Dean (Dec 28, 2012)

The Grand Lodge of California does NOT recognize the Snakes. In fact any Mason who does not leave the Snakes by Jan 1, 2013, may be brought up on Masonic charges. The following is a quote from the Most Whor. Grand Master of Masons in California I received today by e-mail. You will find the entire letter at www.Freemasons.org.

"In consequence of the above, effective January 1, 2013, the Grand and  Glorious Order of Knights of the Creeping Serpent (also known as Snakes, or  Tribu) as a social club of any definition, or as an order or rite, whose  prerequisite for membership is that of Master Mason, is no longer recognized or  authorized by the Grand Lodge of California."

POTS,
Lewis Dean, PM
:SNC:


----------



## California Master (Dec 29, 2012)

Today, our Grand Master of California, The Most Worshipful John Lowe, sent a letter via email to Masons throughout the state addressing the Snakes. I being an Inspector (DDGM) was on the mailing list. 

To make a long story short; the Snakes started in Phillipino lodge in California around 2004. In 2005 and each year after that, they were a topic of discussion at annual communications and at other times. In 2008, Grand Master Whitfield and Grand Lodge denounced them because they were putting on other ritual degrees and were hazing the candidates. 2009, the Snakes met with the Grand Master and promised to discontinue conferring of the degrees and wanted to be known as a "Social"order. They were granted that recognition. Unfortunately, they didn't stay true to their promises. They continued to perform their rituals at private residences and other places. 

Today, Grand Master John F. Lowe made it abundantly clear that the Snakes are not to be recognized and Masons in good standing are not to associate with them. Any Mason who is a member must demit from them immediately or there will be Masonic charge filed on them for Un-Masonic conduct. 

In short, my advice for anyone associated with the Snakes need to get out of there immediately. This organization is trouble......do not become involved with them whatsoever.


----------

